# Need help using yeast nutrient and Fermaid K



## olusteebus (Jan 31, 2015)

I have searched and here is what I understand- from winemakingtalk

Dosage- Rates: 
"Go Ferm": Rate is 1.25 grams of "Go Ferm" / 1 gram of yeast / 17mls of water. 
"Fermaid-K": Rate is 1 gram per 1 gallon of must. 
How to Hydrate Dry Wine Yeast using "Go Ferm" (A Recommended Nutrient Regimen): 
1) Using clean water (filtered or distilled is best), calculate the amount needed and heat it to 110 degrees F (43 degree C). 
2) Add the required amount of "Go Ferm" to the heated water. Mix it in well so that there are no clumps, and let it stand until the temp of the mixture falls to 102 degrees F (39 degrees C). 
3) Add the required amount of yeast to the mixture. Stir it to break-up any clumps and wait 15-30 minutes. 
4) At this point you will want to add a portion of the must/juice into the yeast mixture that is ½ to equal the volume of the yeast starter. This helps the yeast become accustomed to the pH, TA%, brix level (sugar), and the temperature of the must they will ultimately be fermenting, and is done to avoid shocking them. 
5) After a 10-15 minute wait, the yeast should now be ready introduce into the must! 
6) *Once the fermentation is underway, it is highly recommended to add "Fermaid-K" at a rate of 1 gram per gallon at 1/3 sugar depletion (after an 8-10 brix drop). 
Example of volumes needed: 
-Say you are inoculating 6 gallons of must. This would mean that you would be using: 
A) 6 grams of yeast 
B) 7.5 grams of "Go Ferm" 
C) 100mls of water 
D) 50-100mls of must/juice 


E) 6 grams of "Fermaid-K" at 1/3 sugar depletion 

I don't have Go Ferm. I have yeast nutrient (as I understand that is DAP) do I use yeast nutrient just like Go ferm.

I don't have a scale right now that will measure small amounts. Can anyone tell me the portions of a teaspoon to use.

I understand to add fermaid k after 1/3 sugar depletion. So, saying my starting sg is a 1.100, I would add at 1.0670 sg. 

Is that all I add or do I add some more. 

As always, I really appreciate your help


----------



## Deezil (Jan 31, 2015)

Go-Ferm and generic Yeast Nutrient are vastly different; the DAP-based yeast nutrient won't do the same thing Go-Ferm will.

I'm waiting on my new scale and calibration weights to arrive and I'll have no problem supplying that information when it arrives. Gonna be like a week though, still.

You may have to read this a few times but it should help you answer some of the questions about how much Fermaid-K you'll need and when you'll need it. I know I had to read it a few times even after I wrote it, so if you have any questions after trying to work through it a few times, post them here and I'll do my best to help you out.

Depending on how much you added at the 1/3 break, you may want to add more at the 1/2 break, but not lower than that as the yeasts metabolism will shift gears and they won't consume DAP as readily, so adding more at a lower sugar break will leave excess DAP in the finished wine.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for that. Can I use regular yeast nutrient with fermaid K. I do not have any go-Ferm and don't know when I can get some. 

I am in kind of a pickle here as I have added sugar and now I need to add the yeast as I am afraid it may start fermenting with a wild yeast that may be present in my cellar.


----------



## rendezvous (Jan 31, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> Thanks for that. Can I use regular yeast nutrient with fermaid K. I do not have any go-Ferm and don't know when I can get some.
> 
> I am in kind of a pickle here as I have added sugar and now I need to add the yeast as I am afraid it may start fermenting with a wild yeast that may be present in my cellar.




Heat some drinking water( not distilled) in a cup ( I use a Solo cup), than add a pinch of sugar stir to mix, sprinkle the yeast on top and let set to dissolve.
After about 30 minutes stir yeast in and add some must, wait about 30 more minutes and some more must in you should get action from the yeast soon,
when its going good pour it in to the primary, as soon as it gets going good in there add the fermid K. 1 level teaspoon weighs gust under 5 grams . than add 6 more grams at 1/3 completion. 
Good Luck remember this isn't rocket science. 

Greg


----------



## Deezil (Feb 1, 2015)

I would do what Greg/rendezvous mentioned, without the first pinch of sugar during rehydration. For the first 15 minutes, you want either Go-Ferm or just clean water. Sugar, DAP and other additives can actually interfere with the rehydration process with negative effects.

Wait until the 'lag phase' is over, wait until you see foaming or a cap forming, before you add any form of nutrients to the must.

The rest is spot-on


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 4, 2015)

I could not get fermaid k today as I had hoped. all I have is yeast nutrient. Can I use that, it is about 1/2 fermented at this point. 

Or should I just forget about it and hope it continues fermenting to dry.I added about 4 grams of fermaid k to each of two white wine 5 gallon batches after it had fermented for a couple of days.


----------



## Deezil (Feb 4, 2015)

If it's got half of the fermentation or more left to go, you should be okay to add generic yeast nutrient


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 8, 2015)

I used 4 oz of fermaid k shortly after ferment began. Ferment was good. I added dap when it was somewhere between 2/3 and 1/2 done fermenting. Yesterday I racked at about 1.010 and 1.020 for the two carboys. I was a little early on that. 

I have never seen such a active ferment when the sg was so low. It is going like crazy as far as bubble activity is concerned. 

I will never ferment without fermaid k again.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 10, 2015)

Yesterday, the sg on the pinot grigio was 1.000 and the chardonnay was 1.010. I have not yet measured today but both are very near dry.

However, the airlocks are bubbling like crazy. I know it is producing co2. 

IS it normal for the sg to be so low and it producing bubbles like that. I am sure everything is ok it is that I just have never seen such a robust ferment. Both smell good.


----------



## richmke (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes. It is just releasing the CO2 that is already there.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 12, 2015)

The sg is now down to .0092 and still bubling like crazy. Should I stabilize now or wait until it slows down producing gas?


----------



## richmke (Feb 12, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> The sg is now down to .0092 and still bubling like crazy. Should I stabilize now or wait until it slows down producing gas?



Wow! .0092. that must be a new record. I'm not sure what you should do with it. It's not even alcohol anymore.

Now, if you mean 0.992, then I would wait the specified number of days before degassing and stabilizing.


----------

